# Two weeks



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

Im not new to the forum - Ive been browsing for a long time, but I am new to posting. I am going to monitor a two week spread of a relaxed cut. I know two weeks isnt much, but I want to drop as much water weight as possible in two weeks and then I can proceed from there.

My goals: Drop 5-8 lbs water weight by October 8th 
Future goals: Drop one waist size by Thanksgiving.
Permanent goals: Keep it off.

Stats:
female
5'4
146 lbs
25 yrs old
chest: 36
waist: 29.5
hips: 37.5
pants are anywhere from a 6 - 10, depending on the store.

How: Use as many slow burning carbs as possible, maintain a rough 1400 calorie count, eliminate as much sugars and salt as possible.

Critiques are welcome.


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

Transition day - 1 cheat at dinner

9-22

7:30am - vanilla protein, frozen strawberries, 1 spoon of forti-flax
12:00pm - tuna, mayo, onions, whole wheat saltines, 1 cup all-bran
2:30pm - tuna, mayo, onions, whole wheat saltines, 1 orange
7:00pm - ground beef in cocunut oil, water chestnuts, eggs, sweet peas, over 1 C. brown rice and a sprinkle of olive oil
Cheat - 1 C of ice cream


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

My targeted areas we will be monitoring closely for results: abs, inner and outer thighs, tri's, upper back, and hams.

Have more than pinchable fat on all of these and water holds here the most. 

We'll see.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Good luck


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

Thank you Jodi. If you have any advice along the way, let me know what you think.


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

9-23 workout

abs - 50 standard crunch, 50 oblique crunch, 3 sets 20 bicycle tucks, 15 leg raises

arms - hammercurls, skullcrushers

shoulders - front raises and laterals

back - close grip laterals, wide grip laterals

butt and legs - squats, lunges, weighted pelvic tilts 

30 minutes fat burn elliptical


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

note: Doing ok on meals today, but munching on trail mix while sitting at work.  
Im holding water really bad, must eliminate all unnecessary sodium for the remainder of the 2 weeks.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Trail mix won't help then


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

yea I know. getting into my routine really sucks the first couple of days. at least i plucked out the m&m's. All cheating is nixed tomorrow and onwards since i caved in the munch monster today


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2003)

Welcome to "posting" 

1400 calories is way too low IMO. And the wheat saltines have got to go. Jodi, do you agree or am I off?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 23, 2003)

Yes I do agree.  But in the beginning she said she wanted to do a casual cut so I thought I'd keep my mouth shut 

Besides she is aiming for 1400 cals but with trail mix and ice cream I think she is getting a bit more 

Josie, if you want to tighten your diet let Leslie or I know but I don't want to interfere if you want to try this as you have planned.


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

thanks guys.. leslie, i know the wheat saltines have to go. i knew i wanted to "ease" into my strictness for the first couple days... so i allowed a cheat last night and i gave into my munchy-ness today. tomorrow should look up and will be very strict from then on. plus, ill have the foods cooked for the week. 

we're lookin at steak, tuna and chicken breasts from here on out.

and when i said a casual cut, i meant no counting calories. from past experiences, i think i can hit that more or less. im doing 1400 cals, because for a while ive been eating even less than that. I think my body is at a stand still which is why its holding so much water.

we'll increase slowly, and yes please, i appreciate your advice. the first two weeks im watching my sugars and salts to de-bloat.. after that, i can tighten it up to a stricter plan my body is weird that way, but we'll make it listen this time.


----------



## JosieL (Sep 23, 2003)

by the way, what does whole wheat bread contain that seems to contribute to the bloating factor? i read if so bread, then whole wheat bread. but it still seems to hold like starchy foods


----------



## Leslie (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JosieL *_
> by the way, what does whear bread contain that seems to contribute to the bloating factor?


High Glycemic carbohydrates

The wheat saltines are one in the same as well


----------



## JosieL (Sep 24, 2003)

9-23 managed 3 l of water. working on it. yesterday was bloated because of my genius  idea to eat trail mix of all things. so water was interesting to watch expand in my stomach 

730a- vanilla protein, strawberries, forti-flax
1100am - tuna, mayo , onions, lettuce, some oatmeal
245pm - ground beef turkey mix, with peas, chestnuts, garlic, omega eggs, and cilantro, one orange
830pm - steak, broccoli, butter, chicken

and trail mix. this wont happen today


----------



## JosieL (Sep 24, 2003)

9-24 morning workout

5:00am empty stomach - all weights with 6 lb db

Callisthenics - 10 min jump rope
10 minute wind sprints

abs - 50 standard crunch, 50 obliques, 3 sets 15 bike tucks, 10 leg raises

arms - hammers, curls, tri extensions

shoulders - front raise, laterals

legs - wide stance squats, close stance squats, lunges, pelvic tilts, hips ad and abduct machines

1 mile sprint, 1 mile power walk


----------



## JosieL (Sep 25, 2003)

9-25 workout, empty stomach 5:20am

Abs - 50 standard crunch, 50 obliques, 3 sets 15 bike tucks, 3 sets 12 leg raises.

40 minutes elliptical trainer, fat burn program


----------



## JosieL (Sep 25, 2003)

9-24

745am - vanilla protein, strawberries, forti-flax, handful of peanuts
1050am - tuna, mayo, onions, scallions, lettuce, oatmeal
230pm - 1 roasted chicken breast, atkins teriyaki, over broccoli and butter
700pm - turkey/beef mix in water chestnuts, cilantro, omega eggs and peas wrapped in 2 whole eggs

downed 4 1/2 liters of water


----------



## JosieL (Sep 26, 2003)

9-25

730am - protein, apples, forti-flax
1100am - tuna, mayo, lettuce, steal cut oats
230pm - ground turkey/beef mix, cilantro, chestnuts, omega eggs, mushrooms over brown rice, orange
645pm - steak and eggs, fiber one

4 liters water


----------



## JosieL (Sep 26, 2003)

no workout today. (9-26) had a quarter bagel with protein shake today. no more until the next cheat meal (october 1st). 

.. so tired today. need to get more sleep.. when im tired, cant get motivated to hit the gym. its friday, weekend is rest and ill start monday with a new strictness with the gym. need to balance out my body's cardio. this week hit the gym 4x.

de-bloating slowly. waist line no longer so snug. weight still the same


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

You really should try and get another meal in before bed.  Like 10-11 PM


----------



## JosieL (Sep 29, 2003)

i tried getting in another meal before bed over the weekend..

9-27

1200p - 2 whole eggs, turkey sausage
400p - roasted chicken (white and dark meat) over romaine and no sugar, low sodium dressing
800 - same as before
1100p - same

2-3 liters of agua


----------



## JosieL (Sep 29, 2003)

9-28

1200p - 2 whole eggs, steak
400p - turkey chili (0 sugar, low sodium salsa, chili powder, peppers, mushrooms, ground turkey) over brown rice and spinach
730p - sugar free jello, tuna in mayo and onions and lettuce
930p - turkey chili over spinach

2 liters water out my daily multi


----------



## JosieL (Sep 29, 2003)

lost .5 inch around waist of water, same weight. de-bloated. lets see how much further I can take it until Otober 8th. this wednesday, october 1st, will have a cheat dinner and dessert for a birthday. will avoid salt and sugar this week to reward on that day.


----------



## JosieL (Sep 29, 2003)

9-29 workout 530am

2 mile sprint/walk (semi-HITT)


----------



## JosieL (Sep 30, 2003)

9-29

730am - protein, strawberries, fortiflax
1100am - tuna, lettuce, oatmeal
330pm - ground turkey in salsa, chili powder over brown rice and spinach
700pm - roasted chicken with caesar salad
900pm - bed

2 liters of water only


----------

